

Ask HN: So who got an iPad (or touched one) today? - samratjp

I just got some hands on time with the glorified iPhone and was actually surprised in more ways than one. It's super fast and more importantly, it passed the mom/non-power user test - my local Apple store had a surprising amount of "moms" and power users swarming towards the thing. Also interesting to note was that the outside display had only one iPad one each side of the entrance (the sold-out rumors true then?) And a side note, there was extra security outside the store.
======
johng
I ordered one, was one of the first, but my town doesn't have Saturday
delivery so I have to wait until Monday. Sucks big time.

Shameless plug, but I'm an Admin at <http://www.ipadforums.net> if you are
into the iPad, check it out.

------
mos1
I got one. While I won't claim it's perfect, most of my complaints are about
app quality and availability, which will rectify themselves shortly. My first
day experience with iPad is a lot more positive than my first day experience
with iPhone was.

If the ESPN app had been of higher quality, I would've loved it during the
games tonight. As it stood, there wasn't anything of gamecast caliber, but it
was still handy for keeping track of who was in foul trouble without having a
laptop handy. It's smaller, cooler-running, and cheaper than my laptop, all of
which are a bonus for use near alcohol.

As it stands, my biggest complaint is that because there aren't "users",
there's no good way for me to allow access to private information (email
especially) and also let guests play with it. I wish I could require a
password to some apps. No other major critiques.

The screen does, in fact, get smudgy as hell when using it, but at least for
me, it's only visible from an off angle, so I don't notice while I'm using it.
As such, it seems both the "it smudges like a motherfucker" and "it doesn't
matter" groups were correct.

If Apple will add in some sort of parental controls system or something for
accessing/viewing the existence of some apps, it'll gain substantial utility
for me. Until then, it's like a much shinier indoor Kindle.

~~~
samratjp
"If Apple will add in some sort of parental controls system or something for
accessing/viewing the existence of some apps, it'll gain substantial utility
for me."

Wish OS X had that feature as well :-(

Yeah, the ESPN app looks promising. And the most annoying missing part is a
Finder. Spotlight is nice, but it's no Finder replacement. What would be nice
is a Finder-like app for Dropbox (hope you are reading this Dropbox folks :-)

